# Dental Treatment in Iloilo



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm currently in Iloilo and require dental treatment. I think it should only be a filling, but one never knows. Can anyone recommend a reliable local dentist in Iloilo? Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mabrouk said:


> I'm currently in Iloilo and require dental treatment. I think it should only be a filling, but one never knows. Can anyone recommend a reliable local dentist in Iloilo? Thanks


I've never been in your area and baring good recommendations from some of our members, I'd suggest looking here at The Filipino Doctor site. You should be able to locate dentists in your area that are good quality.


Jet Lag


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not in that area either but my experience with the Dentist here has been very good, I'd look for a fancy looking office with parking and guard and go from there if no one can recommend a dentist and with teeth problems who can wait for an answer. 

Prices are very dirt cheap and the quality is very high even the equipment, took my son last time and I noticed the chair he was sitting in had a movie playing above, cookies and crackers, they had free coffee, movies games, internet the works and the total cost to take out two of his teeth coming in wrong upper area's on each side was 800 peso's...can you believe that? So bottom line is find a nice building, nice equipment atmosphere, some take the credit card also.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I had a tooth pulled by the dentist in the Oton market. About p200 but I did not like his WWII surplus equipment. Also he sent me into the city for x-rays (but only p150 each?).

So next time I went to SM City (Smile ... something... I forget the name). They had their own x-ray machine. BUT they were like p300 an x-ray and she wanted to do every tooth! When she said a bridge for my missing tooth would be p10k I left.

Went back to the Oton market and got a nice bridge made for about p300.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Been doing some scouting as to replacing my worn out dentures. Not so sure as to actual dental work, but there are quite a few teeth places in the main business area downtown around the big Robinson's Store and around the MaryMont area. May also be worth looking around the Atrium area where General Luna Street and Iznart Street meet. 

Fred


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> I've never been in your area and baring good recommendations from some of our members, I'd suggest looking here at The Filipino Doctor site. You should be able to locate dentists in your area that are good quality.
> 
> 
> Jet Lag


Thanks, Jet Lag, Tukaram and all the others for your comments. I only had a piece of filling come loose and I wasn't in any pain. I popped in to a dentist in SM Mall for a check up and they have a standard charge of P250 for that. P250 may be expensive for a check up here but it's peanuts in Ireland and I didn't really want to spend too much time shopping around for a better deal. Like anywhere in the world, it seems that as soon as one steps into a Mall, prices for most things increase. I dares say the moral of the story is, if you're not in a hurry, shop around outside.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mabrouk said:


> Thanks, Jet Lag, Tukaram and all the others for your comments. I only had a piece of filling come loose and I wasn't in any pain. I popped in to a dentist in SM Mall for a check up and they have a standard charge of P250 for that. P250 may be expensive for a check up here but it's peanuts in Ireland and I didn't really want to spend too much time shopping around for a better deal. Like anywhere in the world, it seems that as soon as one steps into a Mall, prices for most things increase. I dares say the moral of the story is, if you're not in a hurry, shop around outside.


Glad you were able to get it taken care of and for such a low price too. Usually prices would be much higher in a mall where they have to pay a rather high rent. Anyway, to do or redo a filling in most places I've seen would be under P500. 

Jet Lag


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Yup, if its not too late, go to dentcare. Its on the corner of the atrium Shopping complex... its upstairs in a nice clean studio. The girl is in her 30s. She has technology and is competent and also cheap. I had some crown work done. Which only cost me less than a few $100usd. to pull a tooth it is $8usd. 
I went to the hospital in iloilo and some geriatric old ******* tried to charge me $75usd to pull a tooth. And he chardes me about $15usd for the consultancy. No technology just pure old school.

I cant remember her name, but you can say you met a goodlooking aussie guy around the place and he recommended me as you were good and cheap. 
Not once did she extort after 4 visits which is rare. Highly recommend.

Hope this helps.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> I'm not in that area either but my experience with the Dentist here has been very good, I'd look for a fancy looking office with parking and guard and go from there if no one can recommend a dentist and with teeth problems who can wait for an answer.
> 
> .


sorry if a bit OT but related. why would a "guard" be part of the selection criteria? No am not expat, still live in US


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dental Prices*



888dino said:


> Yup, if its not too late, go to dentcare. Its on the corner of the atrium Shopping complex... its upstairs in a nice clean studio. The girl is in her 30s. She has technology and is competent and also cheap. I had some crown work done. Which only cost me less than a few $100usd. to pull a tooth it is $8usd.
> I went to the hospital in iloilo and some geriatric old ******* tried to charge me $75usd to pull a tooth. And he chardes me about $15usd for the consultancy. No technology just pure old school.
> 
> I cant remember her name, but you can say you met a goodlooking aussie guy around the place and he recommended me as you were good and cheap.
> ...


Sounds like you got the right price or the normal costs on the your crown and $8 to pull a tooth, exactly what they charged my son. The hospital...ha haa, looks like business as usual with a foreigner $15 for a consultation fee (Bilotto/share money with coworkers after winning the lottery) and $75 to pull a tooth (her car and rent payments), sounds like you almost got stuck taking care of her entire family, dang those are state side prices.

Never heard of a consultation fee, I'll bet she spoke real good English too? No Philippine citizen will pay such a ridiculous charge, not even the rich ones, opportunities are many when your a dirty low down crook.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Business and guards*



fuji0001 said:


> sorry if a bit OT but related. why would a "guard" be part of the selection criteria? No am not expat, still live in US


Most of these business area's will be located in a shopping center or in a busy spot so they have a guard for the building not necessarily for the dental office but hey.... it's the Philippines all sorts of unwanted characters get into buildings (expensive equipment), so much opportunity for those that don't have jobs.

The internet providers (Globe/PLDT) have a guard, you go enquire about service or pay your bill there's a guard there, same with banks, Mercury Drug, McDonald, the list can go on and on. Video's surfacing (teen's fighting stateside) at McDonalds, maybe it's time to get officer's there.


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

mcalleyboy said:


> Sounds like you got the right price or the normal costs on the your crown and $8 to pull a tooth, exactly what they charged my son. The hospital...ha haa, looks like business as usual with a foreigner $15 for a consultation fee (Bilotto/share money with coworkers after winning the lottery) and $75 to pull a tooth (her car and rent payments), sounds like you almost got stuck taking care of her entire family, dang those are state side prices.
> 
> Never heard of a consultation fee, I'll bet she spoke real good English too? No Philippine citizen will pay such a ridiculous charge, not even the rich ones, opportunities are many when your a dirty low down crook.


Mcalley boy... the guy was dressed in between matlock and columbo. When you looked around he had a typewriter, his lovely wife as his assistant and his frame mounted degree at eye level when sitting on his antique rockslab of a chair. 
He started off by saying he did his studies in the usa back in 1939. his studio in the hospital had a smell of a neglected vacant townhouse. He told me 2500php for the pulling of the tooth then went onto say 'oh only pesos', not $us dollars. I thanked him paid my consultation fee and headed for that door. 
Mind you it probably doesnt help as 75% of my teeth are actually individual porcelain implants and im sure he thought this kid has a bit of coin. Or he could have thought gee this kid may know alot more about dentistry than me. And yes back home it costs $10usd for a tooth pull. 

So if you are upto the good ol giant syringe & spanner technique or the door and string approach and free autograph session from matlock and columbo here is your place


----------



## RollTideBama1 (May 11, 2016)

Do Dentists in Iloilo City, Philippines use nitrous oxide (sleeping gas) for dental procedures?


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

RollTideBama1 said:


> Do Dentists in Iloilo City, Philippines use nitrous oxide (sleeping gas) for dental procedures?


I have not found one that uses gas. For a filling I had to argue with one dentist to even give a shot of pain killer. He said "I am not drilling on the nerve". I informed he would not be drilling at all without a shot. I had to start taking off my bib and getting out of the chair before he believed me. 

Odd thing is he did not charge any extra for the shots - I assumed he would.


----------



## RollTideBama1 (May 11, 2016)

Interesting...thanks for the reply. I also found out from a dentist in Iloilo that if you want any sedation you have to go to the hospital for the procedure. I'm assuming that would be costly. I will be leaving for Iloilo June 6. I'm very excited and hopefully everything will work out ok. Take care!!


----------

